# Help Please



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Water

Ammonia- .25
Nitrate- 40-60
Nitrite-0
Ph-6.4

Did wc yesterday. I can't seem to get my water back after I cleaned the 2260 eheim canister. what should I do...the caribe has been flashing a little bit, and I notice that red blotch is back on his tail...looks like a mild case of herpies..


----------



## CanadianBacon (Feb 14, 2010)

did you wash the filter media in tap water or tank water? always use tank water, tap water will kill the benificial bacteria. your tank is probably going through a mini cycle.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

CanadianBacon said:


> did you wash the filter media in tap water or tank water? always use tank water, tap water will kill the benificial bacteria. your tank is probably going through a mini cycle.


I used tank water. But I just don't kno what the lil white clusters on my caribes tail is...no1 else has it..only him from time to time. I guess I stumped pfury.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Do you take all the filter media and replace it with new media everytime? Because thats a big no no.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

I kno that. I only had the canister since sept or so, and cleaned it for the 1st time a few weeks ago. I used tank water and rinsed the debri and blackness out...I thought maybe I did damage when I had the bag of media sitting in (10 gallons of tank water) as I went up and down with the bag, making the water turn gross black...which to me made me think I might be killing the bb with all the bad water it was soaking in...but only was in that scenario for 60 secoonds and id poor it out, and add 10 gallons fresh from tank water....thought I did a good job, it was 1st time ever.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

skylute3 said:


> I kno that. I only had the canister since sept or so, and cleaned it for the 1st time a few weeks ago. I used tank water and rinsed the debri and blackness out...I thought maybe I did damage when I had the bag of media sitting in (10 gallons of tank water) as I went up and down with the bag, making the water turn gross black...which to me made me think I might be killing the bb with all the bad water it was soaking in...but only was in that scenario for 60 secoonds and id poor it out, and add 10 gallons fresh from tank water....thought I did a good job, it was 1st time ever.


cleaning it in tank water is fine. I do it every month . is there anyway you could post a picture of the Bumps ?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Was the media out of water for for long because it should always be submerged.
This could also kill your BB


----------

